# Auglaize/Mercer



## chadcob (Apr 8, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone out there is from my area &amp; if anyone has been out yet?


----------



## chanman (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm really close just to the east in Shelby county. Haven't seen anything. I personally believe were about 10-14 days out looking at our forecast. This weekend might slow that up a bit yet though.


----------



## chadcob (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up..... I just got back from one of my spots and it was shroom free...


----------



## marqubre (Apr 10, 2013)

Went out Monday night in Auglaize, nothing yet. Too dry, raining now after the hail, hopefully this will get them going. Never found any last year.


----------

